# healthy weight loss/ gain?



## MilkyMilk (Dec 6, 2008)

Recnetly over the last 5 months iv lost 40 pounds. Is that healthy at all?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 7, 2008)

1-2 pounds a week is commonly known as a healthy loss rate, so up to 10 pounds a month would be okay. You're a bit under that, so I'd say you were well within the healthy range.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 7, 2008)

well I was going to start a similar topic...but since this one is already here...

Recently we purchased a scale. Now, I have had a long time boycott of those evil things because they make me anxious. Any how...I weighed myself. At the begining of the week I was 299 by the middle I was 292 but then a day after that I jumpet to 294.
I have been weighing myself daily at this point and have seen my weight fluxuate as much as 5 pounds in 24 hours.
My diet has not changed. I am eating the same amount, drinking almost only water, and exercise 4-5 times a week.
I can't for the life of me figure out why I am bouncing around so much.
I am taking my weight the same time each morning and wearing only a light nighty and undies.
The scale is digital so I am not missreading it. Also, I have put other family members on the scales to see if their weights change so dramatically and they do not.
The most dramatic weight change was from yesterday morning to today. I was 292 now I am 297 in 24 hours.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2008)

But are you doing anything to lose this weight or is it just coming off for no good reason? If the latter is the case, then I'd have to say no, it may not be healthy and you should be checked out for something possibly going on. 

If you've made any changes in your life/diet (the things you eat, not going on a diet) then I could see how it would happen IF you're a heavy person. If you're not a fat person to begin with that would be a lot of loss with very little change.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2008)

No-No, just so you know... my weight fluctuates pretty wildly with no change on my part. I can be in any end of a 20lbs range at any time. I think (I'm 400lbs) when you think about the amount in a relative sense of total body weight, it's similar to a person who weighs 120lbs fluctuating about 6lbs. Relatively speaking, them weighing around 118 to say 124 wouldn't be a huge deal. 

So, it sort of makes sense to me, based on my own experience, that maybe you fluctuate in a 10lbs range? Just an idea.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 7, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> well I was going to start a similar topic...but since this one is already here...
> 
> Recently we purchased a scale. Now, I have had a long time boycott of those evil things because they make me anxious. Any how...I weighed myself. At the begining of the week I was 299 by the middle I was 292 but then a day after that I jumpet to 294.
> I have been weighing myself daily at this point and have seen my weight fluxuate as much as 5 pounds in 24 hours.
> ...



My weight goes the same way. I think it's because very minor things such as salt intake, if you had more fluids from one day to the next and things like that. That's why it's not recommended to weigh yourself more than once a week...because changes like that are normal, and if you get on the scale every day you'll drive yourself crazy.


----------



## Risible (Dec 7, 2008)

Just a reminder - no Diet Talk, please! That would include discussion of intentional weight loss, such as pounds lost by dieting or exercising.

Thank you.

/mod


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 7, 2008)

My weight fluctuates wildly like that too. I'm usually about abut 414 on average. This past week I was at 420 for some reason. I've had a stomach virus for two days and now it's down to 408. It's all fluid.


----------



## battousai0709 (Dec 7, 2008)

It depends on you... if what side would you like to do.. if your on the side of losing weight i think that is healthy and watch your diet if you want to lose your weight


----------



## olwen (Dec 7, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> well I was going to start a similar topic...but since this one is already here...
> 
> Recently we purchased a scale. Now, I have had a long time boycott of those evil things because they make me anxious. Any how...I weighed myself. At the begining of the week I was 299 by the middle I was 292 but then a day after that I jumpet to 294.
> I have been weighing myself daily at this point and have seen my weight fluxuate as much as 5 pounds in 24 hours.
> ...



Well, you lift weights right? So that probably has something to do with it too. I had a doctor tell me that using the bathroom before you weigh yourself could take off two pounds....When you're menstruating, you gain water weight too...but you know, go by how your clothes fit, not by how much you weigh. You'll be less anxious about it.

My weight fluctuates like that too, by about 6-10lbs. I just don't worry about it.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 8, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> But are you doing anything to lose this weight or is it just coming off for no good reason? If the latter is the case, then I'd have to say no, it may not be healthy and you should be checked out for something possibly going on.
> 
> If you've made any changes in your life/diet (the things you eat, not going on a diet) then I could see how it would happen IF you're a heavy person. If you're not a fat person to begin with that would be a lot of loss with very little change.




I am not doing anything to loose weight. But then I am not really loosing it. For example. Today I weight 296.8 I am also not doing anything to gain either.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 8, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> That's why it's not recommended to weigh yourself more than once a week...because changes like that are normal..




Well see, this is where I am confused. The reason we bought the scale was so that I can weigh my mother every day. She has CHF (congestive heart failure) but it's being controlled. One of the things we have to monitor is her weight. If she goes up more than 2 pounds in 24 hours or 5 in a week, it could be a sign of a problem....


----------



## lypeaches (Dec 8, 2008)

I jump around in a 5'ish pound range all the time, for no apparent reason, and many times seemingly defying logic. I don't think it's anything to worry about, there are so many variables that have already been mentioned. I actually lose weight during my period, for instance. 

Your rate of weight loss is, I think, a healthy rate...BUT, if you really haven't changed anything about your diet and lifestyle, and are losing it for no apparent reason, I would check that out with your doctor. It could be a sign of something else going on.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, I fluctuate around 5-8 pounds on a regular basis. Just the nature of the "beast".


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Well see, this is where I am confused. The reason we bought the scale was so that I can weigh my mother every day. She has CHF (congestive heart failure) but it's being controlled. One of the things we have to monitor is her weight. If she goes up more than 2 pounds in 24 hours or 5 in a week, it could be a sign of a problem....



Very true. But in a healthy person who doesn't have CHF, their weight will fluctuate based on how hydrated they are and lots of other factors. A weight gain in a patient with CHF isn't always water weight but it sometimes is and many of them can't handle even the smallest gain of water weight, which is why you have to keep it under control. But healthy adults can handle minor weight fluctuations because it's what our bodies do naturally.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks you guys...I'll do my best not to worry


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 8, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I am not doing anything to loose weight. But then I am not really loosing it. For example. Today I weight 296.8 I am also not doing anything to gain either.




No-no, that quote of mine was to the OP. 

My reply to you was here: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1015722&postcount=5


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2008)

My doctor tells me to monitor my weight because of the possibility of CHF and to keep a check on hydration levels. A person at my level of obesity can have rapid changes in hydration level. I'm 5'8" at about 450.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it really depends on whether you're doing anything to lose the weight or if you've made any diet or exercise changes. If not, it could be an indication of a bigger problem, in which case, you should see a doctor.


----------

